# Dust control with Dovetail jig



## 603Country (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a PC 4212 Dovetail jig, which I like a lot. The bad news is that my router generates a ton of chips and dust when I use the jig. I went to the internet for a solution to the dust problem, but couldn't find any real good answers to how to capture the dust with my existing equipment (Bosch 1617 EVS plunge and fixed base router). I had previously bought the older (two piece, plastic) dust control add-ons, but neither would work with the plunge router when cutting dovetails. So...I think I'll use the fixed base Bosch, with the plastic dust control attachment that fits it. I tried it on some routing this afternoon, and I really think this is going to solve most all of my problem. There was still the problem of trying to hook up my 2 1/2 inch vacuum hose to the 35mm plastic tube of the dust capture attachment. But with a soft plastic adapter, my pocket knife, and black electricians tape, that's solved. Wish me the best....I'm tired of routing dovetails and ending up covered with 1/4 inch of dust from chest level to knee level.

I'll post again in a week or so on how it turned out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Kirk,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Kirk and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## ram33002 (Dec 2, 2010)

Try using a portable light spring clamp. You can clamp it to your workpiece and secure the vacume hose with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kirk

Like you I just hate dovetail chips all over the place but I use the router table for dovetails and the vac.system just sucks them all up in a snap...no chips on the floor or on the table top..

======



603Country said:


> I have a PC 4212 Dovetail jig, which I like a lot. The bad news is that my router generates a ton of chips and dust when I use the jig. I went to the internet for a solution to the dust problem, but couldn't find any real good answers to how to capture the dust with my existing equipment (Bosch 1617 EVS plunge and fixed base router). I had previously bought the older (two piece, plastic) dust control add-ons, but neither would work with the plunge router when cutting dovetails. So...I think I'll use the fixed base Bosch, with the plastic dust control attachment that fits it. I tried it on some routing this afternoon, and I really think this is going to solve most all of my problem. There was still the problem of trying to hook up my 2 1/2 inch vacuum hose to the 35mm plastic tube of the dust capture attachment. But with a soft plastic adapter, my pocket knife, and black electricians tape, that's solved. Wish me the best....I'm tired of routing dovetails and ending up covered with 1/4 inch of dust from chest level to knee level.
> 
> I'll post again in a week or so on how it turned out.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
It is a fun place and a wealth of information.


----------



## 603Country (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I'm happy to be connected with all the woodworkers. 

Kirk


----------

